# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filma vizatimorë dhe pjesë teatrale me kukulla në vite

## MI CORAZON

Për nostalgjikët!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kush na e gjen "Borizanin e çetës" ka nje dhuratë. :Lulja3: 




lol

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

si mbaj mend keto por mbaj mend nje prall me ujkun meduket dhe ketra apo ca ishe qe po mundohej te shpetonte femijet...e di per cfare e kam fjalen...kam qen shume e vogel kur e kam pare jna 4-5 vjece :P

por me kujtohet mire tullaci...keni ndonje klip?

----------


## davidd

love dragon ball Z

----------


## IL__SANTO

Me duket se te ndalova qarkullimin e molleve more bukurosh.    :buzeqeshje: 

Ndodhite e Cufos.

Por libri eshte shume i bukur.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Nostalgji nga vegjelia.

----------


## MI CORAZON

:Lulja3: 




Pse nuk dalin me videot me emrin e tyre ?

----------


## IL__SANTO

Po kjo eshte kapitaliste-revizioniste Corazon.     :P

Ca filma tanet se te botes kemi plot.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Dhelpra dhe Iriqi.

----------


## MI CORAZON

:buzeqeshje: 




Me kujtohen shume filma vizatimore, por s'jua mbaj mend titujt per t'i gjetur. Jane disa te europes lindore me duket...por s'ia kam idene e titujve.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Oreksi i humbur.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Degjove MI CORAZON cna hape pune me keto filma.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Po kjo eshte kapitaliste-revizioniste Corazon.     :P
> 
> Ca filma tanet se te botes kemi plot.


Ke plotesisht te drejte. 
Por ne youtube, s'jane fare ato filma vizatimore shqiptare per te cilat kam nostalgji... :buzeqeshje: 
Megjithate, thanks qe po postoni ju disa  e i rikujtojme ne te tjeret.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Pjesa* Kur festohej nje ditelindje.*

----------


## IL__SANTO

Pendesa e Arushit.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Po ben me hile zoti Lam! Pse i perserit pjeset?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Tek pjesa " Kur festohej nje ditelindje",  I bet, qe bufi eshte Justina Aliaj.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Te pershendes Mi Corazon.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

> Kush na e gjen "Borizanin e çetës" ka nje dhuratë.


Ah, e kam kerkuar prej vitesh po pa rezultat. Ka qene priceless.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Tani qe kam pare "robin hood" te disneyt, them qe e paskan kopjuar keta tanet dhelpren nga ai. eeeeee, me hile...s'quhet!  :buzeqeshje:  ( kjo per postimin #18). 

Darius, ata qe rrine ne Tirane edhe mund ta gjejne, se ne arkivat e TVSH eshte, ne mos me figure me ze...lol

----------

